# Daniel Defense video



## Ranger Psych (May 24, 2011)

Thought some of ya'll might get a kick out of this.


----------



## AWP (May 24, 2011)

Wow, that is pretty awesome. I think I'm more impressed with the Aimpoint than the M4 to be honest.

(Insert obligatory "But, but the M4 is a piece of crap......" whining from others)


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 24, 2011)

Yeah, I knew the rifle would more than likely take it without an issue. The aimpoint? I figured the blast would do it, when barrels have bent but optics were still good on M4's in 1950's that didn't get hooked up right...

Even more surprising, the mag didn't get fucked. I was completely expecting it to blow out in the classic spring and bullets everywhere comedy routine that everyone's had at one time or another.

Also, can you edit my post to make it imbedded? I thought it would autoembed.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 24, 2011)

Yeah I am impressed with the micro dot as well, damn good beating they put that rifle through.

LAV has gotten huge.:eek:


----------



## AWP (May 24, 2011)

Took care of the embed for you.


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 24, 2011)

Thank you. My edit button on that post was gone, hence the purty pleeze shit and all that.

Fuck... less guns, more college math.   I'd rather just count down from 200/50/36/30.... it's just so much simpler... and more fun.


----------

